# A good night...



## Ugly Joe (Jul 13, 2006)

Couldn't ask for better.

Admittedly, I don't post here often, but tonight went surprisingly well, and just wanted to share.

I was afraid my house would flop this year, as I wasn't able to do any of my original plans, and fell on some back-up ideas (static prop witch, with a bunch of floating candles).
That, and the spirit had kind of evaporated in me, so I was sort of "going through the motions", and just throwing stuff together.
Turned out looking better than I had anticipated, and my witch actually creeped a lot of folks out, just on her own.
...and everyone loved the dozen or so "floating" candles around my yard (fishing line, black thread, pvc, hot glue and LED tealights...gotta love 'em)
I had people driving by, stopping, taking pictures, staring, all night long - was very gratifying.

Well, not even halfway through the night, the air went pretty darn still - I thought I'd bring out my fog machine, as I never get a chance to use it on Halloween (always breezy here).
I ended up making so much fog (with my cheap little 400 watt, $20 special), that I was fogging the next street over in our neighborhood, as well as mine. Made my own little weather condition, I did!

Then, 3 kids in ghillie suits (camouflage that looks like grass and bushes) decided to "attach" themselves to my place...they hid in the fog, on the grass and in the bushes, scaring the living crap out of so many folks, I thought I'd hurt myself laughing.
Mind you, I did not pre-arrange any of this, it just kind of fell together...very well.
I gave them armloads of candy for their efforts, and invited them back for next year (we'll have to see if I'm lucky enough).

To top if off, we had so many people come through, I lost count.
I know we went through well over our 400 goody bags, and a bunch of other candy.
My neighbor across the street mentioned she ran out of stuff to give, and she had about 600 gifts for tonight.
Another neighbor at the end of the street, who puts on an elaborate haunted house, clicked in close to 1000, if I hear correctly.
So, we had one hell of a turnout.

At 11pm, I brought in the few items that I think people might steal, and left out plenty of stuff for people to look at for the rest of the night.

So, this night ended up better than I could have ever thought to ask for.
I'm glad I was able to make so many people smile tonight. 

Hope this is inspiration for those feeling at a loss over Halloween - keep at it, and no telling what might come your way.
Tonight, I feel like one of the luckiest S.O.B's to walk this rock.
Hope this luck passes on to you as well.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

hey Joe !!! Way to go man !!!

(good to see you over here)


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

That's awesome! I'm glad you had a great night.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

So happy to hear you had a great Halloween! I too didn't put out all I originally intended, but with what I did do, I had lots of positive reactions as did you. Makes it all worthwhile!


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Hey Joe!
Good to see you here, also.
Never...NEVER! Lose the spirit!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Great to here you had a good turn out.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Groovy! Our experience was similar; things weren't working out and we thought it was going to bomb... But it came together awesomely and it was the best Halloween in years. See? Just gotta keep the faith and forge on ahead... they say luck favors the prepared, well I'll tweak that and say serendipity favors the steadfast.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Revenant said:


> ...serendipity favors the steadfast.


I definitely would have to second that. We feared worse with the weather and even had a column knocked over by a 30mph wind gust during setup. We changed some things up, dropped some things. Panic, stress, and tension reigned all the way till the first ToT hit the door but we pressed onwards regardless. And while we had less ToT's through this year than last it was definitely by far more fun.

Slow and steady wins the race they say... Great job Joe!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Your story put a smile on my face. So glad you had such a wonderful night!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

glad to hear it went well


----------

